# UB40



## Kawaracer (Oct 30, 2015)

1







2






3






4






5






6


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 30, 2015)

Wow. The band and the pictures. That lime green light is crazy, but I like it.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 30, 2015)

Do any of the Americans know where they got their name from ?


----------



## Dave442 (Oct 30, 2015)

I always heard the name was taken from the number used for the unemployment form.

Nice set of pics.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 30, 2015)

Dave442 said:


> I always heard the name was taken from the number used for the unemployment form.
> 
> Nice set of pics.


That's correct in the early days if you turned up with a UB40 you could get in free but I never had one


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 30, 2015)

I didn't know that, interesting.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 31, 2015)

Great shots by the way


----------



## Kawaracer (Oct 31, 2015)

Unemployment benifit 40 or in short UB40, I thought that this was common knowledge. 
Thanks for the reactions


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 31, 2015)

Great shots.  What's your gear for these?


----------



## gsgary (Oct 31, 2015)

Kawaracer said:


> Unemployment benifit 40 or in short UB40, I thought that this was common knowledge.
> Thanks for the reactions


Maybe not in the US


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 31, 2015)

Had to look it up, it's called - an application for unemployment benefits. How incredibly boring.


----------



## Kawaracer (Oct 31, 2015)

Some unemployed yongsters where bored smoking pot en listening to reggae and started a band. they called themselve after the application for unemployment benefits UB40, I heard duller stories about how bands got their name.

I work with  a D700 with a 80-200 f2.8


----------



## gsgary (Oct 31, 2015)

vintagesnaps said:


> Had to look it up, it's called - an application for unemployment benefits. How incredibly boring.


I think when the band got together some or all had a UB40, unemployment was high at that time


----------

